

Annual Fog Creek Open House - bdfh42
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/07/14.html

======
pmjordan
_"Here at Fog Creek Software we get a lot of requests for a tour of the
office, which we usually have to decline: we have this unusual obsession with
giving programmers quiet working conditions."_

An open-plan office that's far from silent because there are people around you
working is bad enough, but the thing I hated most about the office situation
at my last job was that whenever press, potential business partners, interview
candidates, etc. visited, they were given a tour of the office. I always felt
like I was an animal at the zoo. ("oh look! a code monkey! throw him some
peanuts, maybe he'll code faster!")

------
bprater
Anybody go to the last open house?

~~~
edw519
I did. Very nice, low key affair. Lots of interesting people to talk to, but
not the Startup School crowd. I can't quite put my finger on it, maybe because
people were interested in the tech part, but not a lot of startup talk. Quite
a few NYU people.

Their facilities are great, exactly as advertised.

And, of course, I got to meet Joel Spolsky, perhaps the best part of the
visit.

~~~
bootload
_"... I did. Very nice, low key affair. Lots of interesting people to talk to,
but not the Startup School crowd. I can't quite put my finger on it, maybe
because people were interested in the tech part, but not a lot of startup
talk. ..."_

Because they are showing only subset of being an entrepreneur.

Joel likes his hires to be smart, get things done... and cautious. Maybe it's
some hangover of his past training? It means your next step forward will be
safe, less chance of failure. The downside is well fed Lions who might kill
for a living but have yet to learn or worse forgotten how to hunt for
themselves.

